# Tallahassee 6/20/09



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Our club is having its all scales Show and sle Saturday 6/20/09 from 10 am to 5pm. here's the flyer. http://www.bbmra.org/show.html 

We will have two portable layouts for live steam (a total of 4 tracks -- all Gauge One), so come if you can.

If you have any questions, e-mail me .

Mike in Tallahassee


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

FREE BOOZE AND NAKED WOMEN 

will not be at our show, unless you bring them. We will, however, have four loops running live steam, as well as G, HO, N, O, and maybe Z scale layouts and a host of vendors. 

See ya' Mike


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike I would have been there but being fathers day week end messed that up. Maybe next year. Later RJD


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi RJD,

Sorry -- meant to be a PM


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tallahassee Steamers!

Redbeard and the crew will bringing the Bogie and the truck to Tallahassee this weekend.(also the pieces of the Ruby Heisler that are made) In fact I am pulling a "Mike Simpson" and have wet paint on some rolling stock as I type this. I have been on the road for a couple of weeks so this was my only day to get anything ready.








I will try to be there to help with the track set-up, but I also and setting up my "other" tables so we will see how that works out.








Anyway I Will be there Friday sometime!


Larry


----------

